# Need an E/M Expert



## daniel (Feb 19, 2008)

Can we use a preventive medicine CPT with a smoking & tobacco cessation code?

example;
99395 25. V70.0
99406 305.1

Not sure on this one.

Thanks in advance,

Daniel, CPC


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 20, 2008)

Because the 99406 is based on time - the documentation needs to be clear.....here is my preventive exam; here is my cessation counseling for 7 minutes.

We have not billed them together but I did not find anything to show that we cannot.  I think documentation is going to be 'key' here.

thanks
Tina


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 22, 2008)

Because there are not any documentation guidelines in terms of time spent for preventative medicine CPT codes (99381-99397), it is difficult to "carve out" the time for the smoking cessation.  We do not bill these separately when patients present for routine care. You may bill the smoking cessation when billing E&M office visits 99201-99205, 99212-99215, as long as the documentation is separately identifiable and supports both.  Use a -25 modifier on the office visit.  

Pam Brooks, CPC


----------

